# Justified self-defense or road rage stupidity?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Guy gets bumped by another driver, a bit vague as to what set off the other driver or even whether getting bumped was entirely the other driver's fault - the shooter Marco Mazzetta brake-checked him.

Hard to see how this is justified - the guy was in front of him and pulling away - Mazzetta fires numerous rounds through his own windshield at the guy. Not clear how much care Mazzetta was exercising regarding bystanders. Supposedly Mazzetta wasn't charged.

An Inside Edition piece -






Edit - more video of the incident from Mazzetta's own Youtube page which includes explanatory comments from him. According to Mazzetta the other driver followed them and menaced them with a gun several times. Also per Mazzetta other driver has had other altercations with people including a local news crew.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mazzetta needed to disengage and use his dash cam to let the police do their thing. All that he had to do is slow down and the other guy would have gone on his way.
"JUDGE GOLDWING" convicts Mazzetta of stupid ASSHOLINESS. Lock him up!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think that Mazzetta oughta call Safelite. Or maybe he just likes the wind in his hair?


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Both should permanently lose their driving license and be booked. One for pointing a gun in public without the need of self-defense, the other one for shooting without self-defense and endangering the entire highway. Both need to get prison time and be made sure they never can carry again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Why are there so many "tough guys" these days? Our society has totally lost it's class and decency. Even it they were both armed, how would that situation even need to have a gun involved?

Bunch of big babies that don't know how to control their emotions.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

People are just crazy these days, getting in an argument for nothing, killing babies, opening a door on an air plane and jumping on the wing, and so on, just CRAZY, lets blame it on Covid


----------

